# John Deere 420c crawler



## JDguy1152 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here and still getting used to this whole thing but ill give it my best shot. I have 1958 JD 420c missing tracks and the motor, its also missing the whole front idler wheel assembly but the fellow im getting it from has misc. parts for it but i have yet to look at them. Now what im wondering is if this would be worth my time and money to get going again? and if so where i could get some parts and such.


----------

